# What moss is this?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

is it java..?

my cousins tank.. not sure if it is or xmas..  he had a patch of xmas and it sorta got mixed in his mosses..

thx


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

from my understanding, christmass moss is a smaller 'fern' branch that looks like a triangle/christmas tree


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's java moss.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

Sure looks like my java moss as well


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thx 

I have a lot of moss but theyre all still growing lol  mine are tiny pieces.. ack :/

thanks again for clarification


----------

